# Looking for hob overflow part



## Dcaressa (Mar 13, 2017)

Im trying to find the overflow box that is supposed to go with this
Pleeease if anyone has it i will come today.


----------



## JasonM (Nov 26, 2011)

Dcaressa said:


> Im trying to find the overflow box that is supposed to go with this
> Pleeease if anyone has it i will come today.


I don't have parts but I have an overflow I'm not using if you can wait till the 23rd I'm out of the country till then


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Dcaressa said:


> Im trying to find the overflow box that is supposed to go with this
> Pleeease if anyone has it i will come today.


Hi,
I have a complete HOB overflow that I could sell. I used it on my 125 g tank. It came with only 1 U pipe, I made the second one. The U pipes are drilled on the top and they need those little check valves for air line from BA.
Let me know if interested.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a CPR Aquatics brand new in box 300gph overflow, with pump, etc.
I paid over $100US, you can have it for $50 Cad.
I'm located near the Bloor exit for the DVP.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

teemee said:


> I have a CPR Aquatics brand new in box 300gph overflow, with pump, etc.
> I paid over $100US, you can have it for $50 Cad.
> I'm located near the Bloor exit for the DVP.


Dcaressa, go for this, it is well worth it. Can't go wrong with this one.


----------

